# Silicone Tires for SG+



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anyone have slip on silicone rears for Tomy SG+. I've found them for Turbo/SRT but I'd like some for my SG+ F1 cars.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

No, those hubs won't accept a silicone tire. To use slip-ons on an SG+ you've either got to use the rear axle assy off a Turbo (note change in gear ratio), the rear axle assy and pinion off a Tyco (great swap) or an aftermarket axle with flanged hubs.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I use the AJS3200B tire/hub combo for .063 axles from "AJ's" of course.You can get them with single or double flanged rims.I personally prefer the single flange rims.The mods i use on a SG+ chassis are on the left-stock parts on the right!


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks. I figured there was something about those wheels since I've never seen tires listed for them. There aren't any shops in Phoenix that sell HO stuff (other than cars and sets). I've bought stuff online from Bud's and Greg, are there any other online shops you guys use to get stuff?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I get ALL of my HO slotcar goddies from luckybobs.com!!!!:thumbsup:



http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/index.html


----------

